# Sold out?!?!



## mrstucker (Apr 12, 2006)

Tried to place my 'ginormous' order for Sweetie Cake today, and half is sold out already!    Us Canadians are always getting screwed!   I refuse to pay $400+ for this collection!     And, I can't use my PRO discount if I order from the US site to ship to my US addy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess I"ll go cry in my corner!   Congrats to all the ladies who'll get to enjoy this one~!

If anyone knows if MAC will get more stock in Canada, help!   

Thanks for listening!


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 12, 2006)

I saw that on the website too!  Crazy that so many are already sold out, even 2 pigments!  I'm hoping ppl will be blind to the counters I visit...*crossing fingers* and I hope you're able to get your haul w/ the discount!


----------



## tinagrzela (Apr 12, 2006)

What the hell is going on!!!!!!!! This is beyond upsetting!! WTF!!! I have never been so upset!!


----------



## ambriel (Apr 12, 2006)

I totally agree...this is beyond WTF!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not even "officially" to be released until tomorrow. I'm having someone CP my Sweetie Cake wishlist tomorrow in Toronto...I hope all the counters have stock! This is unbelievable!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 12, 2006)

ah duh... I am going tomorrow.....they better NOT be sold out! I'm calling now!


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 12, 2006)

I was just on the site today,, and I cant believe how many things are sold out! That really is full of shit!! 
You know, they want make up artists to use their line, and yet, I cant even buy anything! 
I dont find that fair at all. 
Just wanted to vent...sorry


----------



## Wattage (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrstucker* 
_Tried to place my 'ginormous' order for Sweetie Cake today, and half is sold out already!    Us Canadians are always getting screwed!   I refuse to pay $400+ for this collection!     And, I can't use my PRO discount if I order from the US site to ship to my US addy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I"ll go cry in my corner!   Congrats to all the ladies who'll get to enjoy this one~!

If anyone knows if MAC will get more stock in Canada, help!   

Thanks for listening!_

 
That does stink. I am heading to my counter at the Bay in Vancouver, where it will be released tomorrow. Unless the have put it out early I imagine there will be most of the stuff in stock. I don't have a pro card so I can't help you out with a CP. Though if there is something you want desperately, let me know. I can see what I can do, pending they have items in stock still.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 12, 2006)

ok...I just called here and she is just now setting stuff out for tomorrow...when I am going. So ...we have it....I am in FLA


----------



## Isis (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_ok...I just called here and she is just now setting stuff out for tomorrow...when I am going. So ...we have it....I am in FLA_

 
hehe I think she was just talking about Canada.
Well they had better not be sold though yet here in the states (launch is tomorrow anyway) I've got CPs to do!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 12, 2006)

What about Gloss.com??? do they send to canada????? they have MAC


----------



## mae13 (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrstucker* 
_Tried to place my 'ginormous' order for Sweetie Cake today, and half is sold out already!    Us Canadians are always getting screwed!   I refuse to pay $400+ for this collection!     And, I can't use my PRO discount if I order from the US site to ship to my US addy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

Why won't they let you use your discount? They say on the site that they can ship to a different location (because a lot of artists go "on-location") as long as it's in your name, no?


----------



## ambriel (Apr 12, 2006)

No, they don't...I don't think Nordstroms will either. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_What about Gloss.com??? do they send to canada????? they have MAC_


----------



## channierose (Apr 12, 2006)

i wouldn't get too upset.  i've seen things get "sold out" on the website, and people get all upset.  then it comes back a few days or a week later.  they probably just have to restock thier warehouses or something.  i remember it happened when bare venus and teddy babe came out.  they were sold out on the website on the first day or something ridiculous... but they were back.

don't worry


----------



## Wattage (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *channierose* 
_i wouldn't get too upset.  i've seen things get "sold out" on the website, and people get all upset.  then it comes back a few days or a week later.  they probably just have to restock thier warehouses or something.  i remember it happened when bare venus and teddy babe came out.  they were sold out on the website on the first day or something ridiculous... but they were back.

don't worry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Now that you mention this, I seem to remember similar situations. Thanks for the heads up and renewed hope!


----------



## channierose (Apr 12, 2006)

hey wattage, no prob


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't have a pro card and have to pay full price for everything I've gotten thus far. So I really can't cry a river for the people not getting the 40% discount. More for me who will pay full price.


----------



## turtle (Apr 12, 2006)

My store better have it!!  I am going there first thing tomorrow!!


----------



## tinagrzela (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambriel* 
_I totally agree...this is beyond WTF!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not even "officially" to be released until tomorrow. I'm having someone CP my Sweetie Cake wishlist tomorrow in Toronto...I hope all the counters have stock! This is unbelievable!!!_

 
Hey ambriel, where are you from?? I'm in Ontario too...I wish I had someone in Toronto to do a CP for me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm about to cry...I have been waiting for this collection more than any other collection, and I'm freakin upset!!


----------



## mima (Apr 13, 2006)

i'm in ottawa and happy to do CPs for ontario girls. check out my tokens on MUA where i am shamima


----------



## Shawna (Apr 13, 2006)

Maybe they are just marking stuff sold out until the official release tommorow?


----------



## asteffey (Apr 13, 2006)

jesus christ thats insane, yo.


----------



## brokenplaything (Apr 13, 2006)

haha relax everyone...half of the line is backordered at most counters and at the warehouse.  BECAUSE they didn't anticipate how popular the line would be.  All counters will be FULLY stocked (if not already) in the next few weeks.  This goes for the eye kohls and pigments mostly...I believe my counter only got 6 or 9 of each color...so it's alll good.


----------



## Kristen (Apr 13, 2006)

This is weeeird. But anywhoo.. I'm going to the Pro Store tomorrow (possibly freakishly early). I went there Monday to peruse the goods (and possibly grab a few early) and they hadn't even received stock yet (the MA was nice and offered to sell it to me.. but then the manager said they didn't even have it). I'm assuming a lot of places didn't get their stock.. however.. this means that Robson should still have their goods


----------



## ambriel (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey tinagrzela! I'm in a small town called Tiverton. It's on the shore of Lake Huron. Check on here...I'm sure someone in TO would do a CP for you.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 
_Hey ambriel, where are you from?? I'm in Ontario too...I wish I had someone in Toronto to do a CP for me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm about to cry...I have been waiting for this collection more than any other collection, and I'm freakin upset!!_


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 13, 2006)

Mrstucker; Don't worry! I'll send you a private message with a phone number, but call today!!


----------



## 2_pink (Apr 13, 2006)

Ohmigoodness, i was worried about this. I wont have enough to get all of what i want (approx. $250 worth of sweetie cake!!), so i am going to my counter tomorrow to at least get the pigments & a softsparkle pencil. 

This is such a cute line, im scared that everything is gonna be sold out by the time my check goes through. Darn getting paid on Fridays!!!

Good luck to everyone tomorrow on getting what they want.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wontpayretail23* 
_I don't have a pro card and have to pay full price for everything I've gotten thus far. So I really can't cry a river for the people not getting the 40% discount. More for me who will pay full price._

 
Seconded and doubly so for me because I live in the UK where we are not getting Sweetie Cake at all, where we regularly miss out on releases, where we do not have firm release dates and have to take pot luck on getting new collections and where (when we do get stuff) we have to pay much higher prices for it.

I'm getting a CP of Sweetie Cake but it still sucks in a major way that MAC continually screw us Brits over far worse than most other countries in which they sell, and that they charge us ridiculous prices for the products they do graciously deign to release here.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_Seconded and doubly so for me because I live in the UK where we are not getting Sweetie Cake at all, where we regularly miss out on releases, where we do not have firm release dates and have to take pot luck on getting new collections and where (when we do get stuff) we have to pay much higher prices for it.

I'm getting a CP of Sweetie Cake but it still sucks in a major way that MAC continually screw us Brits over far worse than most other countries in which they sell, and that they charge us ridiculous prices for the products they do graciously deign to release here._

 
I PM'ed you hun!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Apr 13, 2006)

i must call MAC store to keep the collection for me


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 
_i must call MAC store to keep the collection for me_

 
That is what I had to do.  Thankfully I found a store that had the whole collection in still.  But I do not live in Canada so I could buy from US MAC store.  Although I had to call across the country to get it!!  ARGH!

I called MAC Pro 800 number today and was completely infuriated that they were out of stock there too.  Usually even if the site is out they are not.

I was really ticked off.  They said that they doubted it was coming back in, because it was LE and all.

I am getting really fed up with this behavior.  I mean, if they are going to sell a collection, make sure that they have enough so that people can buy it.

I just do not get their erratic behavior.


----------



## Flammable (Apr 13, 2006)

surprising, my counter had everything, i got the pigment in apricot pink and the pencil in peacocked! so HAPPY!


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 13, 2006)

I hope there will be something left by the time I get to buy it next Friday....  @#%* bi-weekly paychecks!


----------



## princess (Apr 13, 2006)

OMG is this for real??? It's RIDICULOUS! How can they sell out of stuff on the FIRST day of release? Hopefully its just a temporary thing... 

This is the first collection that I feel like sweeping almost all of it to my shopping bag.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 13, 2006)

UPDATE:

For those whose counter is out/no stock of certain Sweetie Cake items:

I went bright and early this morning (Vancouver, Bay Counter) to make sure I got my stuff from the collection. When I got there, I too saw that many things were sold out, or so I thought. When I talked to the MA, she let me know that a lot of stuff didn't arrive at all (there were no pencils or Lily White), and would be arriving sometime next week. She said not to worry, it wasn't a stock issue but rather a logistical mishap and a lot of places, including the website had received minimal stock, or only partial stock.

So don't worry my lovelies! Sounds like we will all have a chance to get our hands on the stuff we want!

PS: I picked up Mouth Watering this morning and let me tell you - it is mouth watering! So nice on! I really recommend it for anyone - the colour is so lovely and sheer


----------



## Shawna (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_UPDATE:

For those whose counter is out/no stock of certain Sweetie Cake items:

I went bright and early this morning (Vancouver, Bay Counter) to make sure I got my stuff from the collection. When I got there, I too saw that many things were sold out, or so I thought. When I talked to the MA, she let me know that a lot of stuff didn't arrive at all (there were no pencils or Lily White), and would be arriving sometime next week. She said not to worry, it wasn't a stock issue but rather a logistical mishap and a lot of places, including the website had received minimal stock, or only partial stock.

So don't worry my lovelies! Sounds like we will all have a chance to get our hands on the stuff we want!_

 
Thanks for this.  My local counter hasn't received lily white (which is the one I wanted most of course) and I was swearing and cursing about it.  It always seems to happen here.  GRRRRRRR.  I'll calm down now


----------



## mrstucker (Apr 13, 2006)

*Praying to the Easter Bunny!*

Any any other mystical creature that'll listen!   I'm trying desperately to get my hands on the collection before my daughter graduates!   I hope you're right, and that they'll re-stock soon. 

I did a live chat, and they basically told me they couldn't help me.  I call the 800#, and they said they're sold out, but offered no hope.  I tried to get items delivered to my mom's (in Florida), since the US site still has everything, but they won't, because my CC's billing address is Canadian *sigh*

I'm just waiting to get home to try to call the PRO stores across Canada, to see if anyone will ship.    

If anyone with a PRO discount in US is feeling the need to do their 'good deed for the year', I'd give my right arm for a CP of the quad!

Anyway, thank you ladies for sharing my grief!   Let's keep our fingers/eyes/toes crossed!

PS: MAC is a CANADIAN company - why are we always getting shafted?!?


----------



## tinagrzela (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrstucker* 
_PS: MAC is a CANADIAN company - why are we always getting shafted?!?_

 
I know!!! I feel the exact same way!!!! Why do we ALWAYS get shafted!!! sometimes we don't get the collections, and when we do, they sell out in less than 12 hours!! I'm so frustrated!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrstucker* 
_PS: MAC is a CANADIAN company - why are we always getting shafted?!?_

 
MAC used to be a Canadian company. It's entirely owned by Estee Lauder now.


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 14, 2006)

I headed straight to my MAC counter after my afternoon exam, and got there shortly after 5. I just about had a heart attack when I found out they only had ONE Apricot Pink left. Eep. I think I said "I'll take it!" so fast I had to repeat myself. Scared the heck out of me. I also picked up Pinked Mauve as they oly had 4 left, and my friend mentioned wanting to pick it up. I was pretty sure they might not have it when she got around to dropping by. I think both pigments are beautiful. I also picked up Petit Four which I really like. Sadly all the soft sparkle pencils weren't in yet.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_MAC used to be a Canadian company. It's entirely owned by Estee Lauder now._

 
That is correct, though the majority of MAC is still manufactured in Canada.

LOL - you think we would just be able to drop by the warehouse or something, pick up some Sweetie Cake. It's kinda ironic that we are closest to where it's made yet we have the least in stock!


----------



## lovejam (Apr 14, 2006)

My local counter seemed to have all of it, but then again our local schools don't have prom until at least later next month. I guess when I went there today, the prom goers hadn't been around yet. It's a prom collection, so I think that at some counters, it sells out closer to prom? I don't know how else to explain why they still had it at my local Nordies.


----------



## aquend (Apr 14, 2006)

Gosh... This post is making me feel really bad. I have to pay full price at MAC, but at least I have access to the collection.

I'm working out of the New York office today, but if any of you international ladies need a CP, PM me and I can pick it up for you on Saturday. I'm sorry that so many people got screwed out of this collection because it really is very pretty.


----------



## tinagrzela (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_That is correct, though the majority of MAC is still manufactured in Canada.

LOL - you think we would just be able to drop by the warehouse or something, pick up some Sweetie Cake. It's kinda ironic that we are closest to where it's made yet we have the least in stock!





_

 
So true!! A lot of the MAC stuff is made in London Ontario, and I go there very often to visit my brother. I always wish I could just drop-in and get some stuff, since I'm "right there", so close, so close, but can't touch. The irony...


----------



## tinagrzela (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquend* 
_Gosh... This post is making me feel really bad. I have to pay full price at MAC, but at least I have access to the collection.

I'm working out of the New York office today, but if any of you international ladies need a CP, PM me and I can pick it up for you on Saturday. I'm sorry that so many people got screwed out of this collection because it really is very pretty._

 
You're such a sweetheart!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you get to help out some of us Canadian girls. I finally got a CP yesterday, and let me tell you, it's nice to have such lovelies like you helping us out!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We don't feel left out of the goods anymore...


----------



## ellemarie (Apr 14, 2006)

The counter in downtown Minneapolis sold out of Mouthwatering lipglass, a pigment and the palette within an hour of opening on the day the collection came out.  I was pissed!


----------



## KJam (Apr 14, 2006)

It's still all up and in stock on the pro site - odd. Maybe try calling the pro numbers (try both Canada and the US Pro numbers - they have different inventories).
Good luck!


----------



## toby1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Earlier today it all seemed to still be available on maccosmetics.com and there's free shipping


----------



## Pascal (Apr 14, 2006)

oh girl I went to the mall the minute it opened, and bought all my stuiff, infact I bought 2 pencils in that Peacocked color....


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Apr 14, 2006)

I myself bought all the glitter eye pencils and I think I'm going to get back ups of all of them. These are super nice and I know once they are gone, they will be gone quickly.


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 14, 2006)

is it that mac distributes more of its stock to the us than to canada?? i found it weird that canada sold out before US. like they had less stock available to them.  glad i live in the US and in New York. i have so many stores and counters and a pro store in manhattan


----------



## depecher (Apr 14, 2006)

My counter has everything except for the coral lip thingy. You can call them to see if they can send you things. They said they dont sell out fast here. The number is (805) 581-3333 ext. 2340.


----------



## wildesigns (Apr 15, 2006)

When I called MAC Pro yesterday morning to order my pigments (that's all I wanted), 2 of the shades only had 2 left. I was surprised and asked about it...I mean, I called right after they opened in the morning. She told me that they got the collection in 2 days early and that ppl had been calling like mad and that it was almost gone. I got lucky as hell. Anyway, I got my order the next morning (today) and the pigments are just beautiful! I would have been peeeeeved out had it been all sold out just b/c they sold early and boned the ppl that were 'assuming' they weren't launching til they said they were going to.


----------



## toby1 (Apr 20, 2006)

Mac.com is sold out of most of the collection already


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 20, 2006)

My Nordstroms store has everything but the 2 polishes. I will be happy to give you the direct line for ordering anything and everything you want. I was there last night..

Let me know and she will be happy to get you whatever you want!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 20, 2006)

I also got extras of the quad and 2 of the liners - Ultra Chill and Reflecto


----------

